# Size of a Rubik's cube?



## hkpnkp (Aug 8, 2013)

i am planning to buy a dayan v zhanchi for speed cubing. i'm stuck with different sizes of zhanchi.my question is whether increase or decrease in size give us an advantage. also what is ideal for one handed solves ? :confused::tu


----------



## Username (Aug 8, 2013)

OH: 55mm
2H: 55mm or 57mm depending on your hand size


----------



## hkpnkp (Aug 8, 2013)

Username said:


> OH: 55mm
> 2H: 55mm or 57mm depending on your hand size



thanks man !!!!, you are a cool dude !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## imation (Aug 8, 2013)

hkpnkp said:


> i am planning to buy a dayan v zhanchi for speed cubing. i'm stuck with different sizes of zhanchi.my question is whether increase or decrease in size give us an advantage. also what is ideal for one handed solves ? :confused::tu



Take a look at this 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I30nNGC3lp0


----------



## Username (Aug 8, 2013)

imation said:


> Take a look at this
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I30nNGC3lp0



That proves nothing


----------



## Wassili (Aug 8, 2013)

Next time you have a simple question please ask it in the One Answer Question Thread.


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 8, 2013)

Wassili said:


> Next time you have a simple question please ask it in the One Answer Question Thread.



If you take a look at his join date you can tell he's fairly new to the forums. Maybe you could cut him some slack next time.


----------



## Rnewms (Aug 8, 2013)

KingTim96 said:


> If you take a look at his join date you can tell he's fairly new to the forums.



This is why he informed OP of the OAQT.


----------

